# Bild zentrieren



## Marcel Wagner (23. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich versuche nun eine Weile ein Bild in meine Website einzufügen. Das Bild soll sich automatisch an die Größe des Browsers anpassen.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das am besten anstelle? mit height und width funktioniert es nur in Chrome, allerdings nicht bei Firefox und dem IE.

Momentan sieht es so aus:
http://www.midiia.de

Danke schonmal!


----------



## stef03 (27. September 2011)

Hallo, 

ab besten löst du es mit JavaScript.
Mit "window.innerHeight" und "window.innerWidth" kannst du 
die Fenstergröße auslesen.
Wie du das variabel machen kannst weiß ich auf die schnelle auch nicht.

MFG
Stefan


----------



## hela (28. September 2011)

Hallo,

wenn das Bild die Größe des Viewports annehmen soll, wie soll es dann noch zentriert werden? Das Thema ist völlig daneben.

Hier einige Vorschläge:

Hintergrundbild dynamisch an Bildschirmauflösung anpassen
Perfect Full Page Background Image
Supersize that Background, Please!


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (28. September 2011)

@hela
wahrscheinlich soll das Seitenverhältniss beibehalten werden
=> Darstellung so groß wie möglich, aber bei Hochformat kann trotzdem noch zentriert werden


----------



## hela (28. September 2011)

javaDeveloper2011 hat gesagt.:


> @hela
> wahrscheinlich soll das Seitenverhältniss beibehalten werden
> => Darstellung so groß wie möglich, aber bei Hochformat kann trotzdem noch zentriert werden


 
Ja klar, gut möglich. Vordergründig geht es aber offensichtlich um die Full-Screen-Darstellung des Bildes.


----------

